# Danielle's Promotion



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a few hours ago, she sent us a text message that she has been promoted to Specialist. Shes happy and we are proud of her. She says ,"now I can tell Jamie what to do!!" Jamie is our youngest soldier. It won't be long till Jamie will get her "butter bars" tho:cheers:!!


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Please pass along my CONGRATS to Danielle!! Good to Go!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Should we get a big YELLOW ribbon and tie it around a tree??


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ed, please extend my congrats to Danielle!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Will do................


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I know you are proud!! Thats great news!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

See ya'll at the DWM Fishing Tournament Sept.19th....Hwy3 at Dickinson Bayou Bridge. All U veterans out there that cannot fish the tourney, come on by and get a plate of BBQ as well as meet some fine folks.All proceeds go to building the Memorial. Lets see if we can put Dickinson on the Map for a day!! OOOooooorrah!! USMC


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter.......


----------

